# Is there a way to induce your period when it's late?



## WellyVamp

Hi there.

I have had a really stressful month and my period is late. I'm definitely not pregnant. It's always late when it's been a stressful month.

Unfortunately, PMS still begins around the usual time, which means that it just drags on and gets worse. 

I feel awful and just want to get my period, then I'll be back to my normal self within a couple of days. The PMS symptoms are exceptionally bad this month. 

Is there a way to induce it and speed things along? Has anyone found anything that works for them? Rough sex usually does it for me, but my fella is not exactly attentive on that front.


----------



## lifeistooshort

Having read your other post I have to ask, are you sure you want to live that way with him? Otherwise I don't know, I had that happen a couple of times when I'm stressed but it comes back the next month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WellyVamp

I definitely have PMS, but I can't imagine feeling like this until my next period is due! I read that high doses of vitamin C can help, so I've been taking lots of it. 

As for the sex, we have had it twice in the last week. I don't think that's very good personally, but he thinks it's fine. He uses the excuse of having a teenage son in the house. Well, we could put on music and we don't have shout and make loud noises. It's possible to have fun without making a racket. 

I'd love to go back to the days of having sex twice a day, or even 4 to 5 times a week.


----------



## Cora28

I find the more I stress over my period not coming the worse it gets. I suggest doing something relaxing that you enjoy which takes your mind off of it. Easier said than done, I know, but try  I feel your pain as I´ve been there!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Anything that will speed along your bowels will also speed along your period. The reason is that the same hormones/chemicals that are involved with bowel evacuation also trigger the release of the uterine lining. So, prunes, coffee... Essentially you are tricking your body, putting the cart before the horse, but it works. Your brain will know this, but your body doesn't care. It will follow suit.


----------



## WellyVamp

Thanks for the suggestion about helping the old bowls along. I have had something to give them a bit of a nudge. So, I will wait and see.

I'll also try an ab workout later. Hopefully all the movement in that area will help bring it on.


----------



## Caribbean Man

WellyVamp said:


> Is there a way to induce it and speed things along? Has anyone found anything that works for them? Rough sex usually does it for me, but my fella is not exactly attentive on that front.



Papaya or Pineapples.

High doses of Vitamin C can induce menstruation by depriving the uterus of progesterone, which in turn triggers the lining to shed.


----------



## WellyVamp

Thanks Carribean Man.

I can't get to a shop right now, but I can maybe get to one later.

It's amazing that Papaya and Pineapples can do this. 

I'll be trying all of these suggestions.


----------



## Fire-N-Ice

Maybe I am abnormal or I'm just having a placebo effect but one aspirin a day for a couple of days will induce mine even if it isn't time for it. I rarely take any meds at all so maybe that's the reason? I'm not advocating you do this though....


----------



## ginger-snap

Swimming, if you have access to a pool. Maybe it's the water pressure. Whatever, it almost always works for me.


----------



## jay_gatsby

You can see your gyn and get an oral contraceptive for a month. Seems a little radical, though.


----------



## diwali123

Best way to induce period is with parsley. Be sure you aren't pregnant first. 
Then get parsley, wash it really well. But a little bit by the opening of your cervix. 
Then take a few tablespoons of chopped parsley and boil in a quart of water.
Drink the tea. 
Usually starts within a day if not sooner. Take parsley out after half a day.
Also you can put vitamin c tablets in there and that works too. 
http://www.sisterzeus.com/Parsley.htm


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Fire-N-Ice said:


> Maybe I am abnormal or I'm just having a placebo effect but one aspirin a day for a couple of days will induce mine even if it isn't time for it. I rarely take any meds at all so maybe that's the reason? I'm not advocating you do this though....


Aspirin is a blood thinner. So...if blood is thinner, usually it's because volume is larger. It probably works by more volume in the uterus and the effects of gravity/critical mass. 

It made me remember though, drinking a lot of water usually helps. Along with a good night's sleep.


----------



## WellyVamp

Thanks all. 

I finally arrived, having tried most of the things on this thread apart from parley tea and swimming. I've ordered some parsley tea in case it happens again.

It's hard to say which of the methods worked, but one of them did!


----------



## Maneo

What probably worked was Mother Nature and the three days between the OP and the post when the period started. Here's a thought. Maybe ask a health professional next check up or next time it happens. Or futz around for three or four days itch a bunch of folk remedies until, once again, Mother Nature does her thing and pretend one of those remedies worked. 

My wife's cycle was all over the place with the nasty side effects. She discussed with her ob/gyn at her next visit and got some sound medical advice to help get things a bit more regular. No health insurance or money for a doc? Try webmd or several other reputable online medical advice sites.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Sometimes when my wife's period is delayed for some reason,
Good sex helps.
Whenever she really fed up of waiting and the symptoms are all there, if we have sex then within the next 24 hrs.,
Aunty Rose arrives.


----------



## diwali123

Just FYI, apple cider vinegar works wonders on flow problems. If you get organic it is better. 
I take a capful in a cup of water about every other day, it's amazing.


----------



## diwali123

Maneo said:


> What probably worked was Mother Nature and the three days between the OP and the post when the period started. Here's a thought. Maybe ask a health professional next check up or next time it happens. Or futz around for three or four days itch a bunch of folk remedies until, once again, Mother Nature does her thing and pretend one of those remedies worked.
> 
> My wife's cycle was all over the place with the nasty side effects. She discussed with her ob/gyn at her next visit and got some sound medical advice to help get things a bit more regular. No health insurance or money for a doc? Try webmd or several other reputable online medical advice sites.


Yes spend a bunch of money to have a dr write you a prescription for whatever drug he's getting kickbacks on and causes multiple side effects. That's your best option.
Then go back and get another prescription for the side effects so the dr can get more money from the drug company.


----------



## CLucas976

Physical activity. I have issues though and mine changes as well as I Pms 3 weeks out of the month. But more times than nit I screwed myself at work because of the physical requirements. Mopping the store moving heavy furniture or shoveling mass amounts if snow usually work lol


----------



## Maneo

diwali123 said:


> Yes spend a bunch of money to have a dr write you a prescription for whatever drug he's getting kickbacks on and causes multiple side effects. That's your best option.
> Then go back and get another prescription for the side effects so the dr can get more money from the drug company.


Well I can't speak for the entire medical establishment but in my wife's case there were no side effects to counteract because the doctor prescribed no drugs. And it wasn't a special visit but my wife's regular check up with her ob/gyn and she asked and received informed advice from a health professional about irregular periods - causes and remedies. 
No doubt her doctor will receive a sharp rebuke from the money grubbing drug company for not prescribing some outrageously expensive and unnecessary medicine. Evil doctors. Evil drug companies. Corrupt medical establishment. All out to get us.


----------



## WellyVamp

Maneo, I'm guessing you are in the USA. I'm in the UK, we go to our doctor/general practitioner and they refer us to a specialist if they think we need it. We don't have all this ob/gyn business. It's really weird reading posts about medical stuff that are written by American people. It's a totally different system. 

Women's cycles vary for all kinds of reasons. Diet, activity, stress, whether you've had a viral infection that month. A bit of variation is normal. I'd rather cure minor problems naturally anyway. 

I have organic cold pressed cider vinegar every day diwali. It's meant to be really good for you. 

I also do loads of exercise.


----------



## diwali123

Maneo said:


> Well I can't speak for the entire medical establishment but in my wife's case there were no side effects to counteract because the doctor prescribed no drugs. And it wasn't a special visit but my wife's regular check up with her ob/gyn and she asked and received informed advice from a health professional about irregular periods - causes and remedies.
> No doubt her doctor will receive a sharp rebuke from the money grubbing drug company for not prescribing some outrageously expensive and unnecessary medicine. Evil doctors. Evil drug companies. Corrupt medical establishment. All out to get us.


You are very naive. Google "dollars for docs". 
They don't give a shït about us, it's just about money.


----------



## Maneo

well, we are probably wandering off the primary topic here but I don't think there was ever any doubt WellyVamp that those monthly cycles vary for all sorts of reasons. And while our USA shorthand for certain medical docs like ob/gyn may seem quaint across the waves, I'm assuming even Brits and Germans and Italians and Spaniards and so on and so forth have medical doctors who have a specialty in obstetrics and gynecology, whatever they are called. My point was in the normal course of seeing her doctor - no special referral but just the standard preventative visit - my wife took that opportunity to ask about her own irregular cycles so she could make informed decisions about ways to reduce that little monthly event. No meds prescribed. No referral or special visit.

I'm never quite sure why there is such fuss about going to see a health professional. Every post on TAM has a link to talk with a live online counselor.

And diwali123, I am not certain how broadly the "they" you refer to is cast. All doctors and all manufacturers of meds? The Propublica site your cited is a good and reputable organization. I don't think there is any argument that the medical and drug industries need to be held accountable and kept honest. But does that mean we shouldn't go to any doctor, take no prescribed medicines, not trust anyone in the health professions? All of them are money grubbing scoundrels? I don't think the Propublica information was proposing we not seek professional medical opinions or stop taking any drugs whatsoever. 
Oh, and I checked and none of our personal family medical providers happened to be on the Propublica list but then that list is not yet complete so they may pop up. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## diwali123

No it has it's place but is rather try home remedies and Eastern medicine first.


----------



## WellyVamp

diwali123 said:


> No it has it's place but is rather try home remedies and Eastern medicine first.


This is a massive assumption, but your username suggests that you might be of Indian/Hindu origin. 

If I'm right, do you know anything about ayurvedic medicine?


----------



## KathieKerr

I think we should always prefer to use natural medicines rather than getting medicines from chemist.The most common natural remedies include:Exercising,Heating pad ,Acupuncture,Warm baths,Yoga,Adequate sleep.I think the women should get all the necessary health care facilities and services during her period.Apart from this you can also make use of coupe menstruelle pas cher for safe mensuration .


----------

